# Tips on how to get my puppy started...



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Ok so I'm getting a 11 week old male purebred husky on the 16th. I wanna start teaching him the commands of dog scootering so when hes old enough he can pull a scooter. The problem is I don't know what would be good to start teaching him. Any tips?


----------

